

Airbnb launches AirbnbTV - CherryHair
http://tv.airbnb.com
Check it out at tv.airbnb.com
======
alexaleesf
nice..it's here:

<http://tv.airbnb.com/>

I'm sure they will iron out where to put this and the navigation points, etc.

1) Trust Factor..instantly elevated. People who might ask, "now why would I do
that?" "who will use this?" - they can put those questions to "bed" by seeing
a real person and watching real stories.

2) Huge branding win overall. Fun. Connected. Social.

3) Support - squashed tons of typical support questions with their very
simple, clean short, videos.

4) Recruiting - Office Life. Any questions? Looks pretty cool.

They should take these video assets, syndicate them and make sure they go
everywhere the eye can see. And track it all. Conversions to booking and what
happens to the support queue, after publishing.

------
nomurrcy
It looks like a lot of your bottom links are staying on the tv. subdomain, but
don't resolve to anything there. (i.e. tv.airbnb/jobs 404s, the links should
probably go to www.

~~~
kfarr
Thanks, fixed!

------
pavel_lishin
This reminded me to actually use AirBNB for my New York stay. Hopefully
someone agrees to host me before my hostel cancellation policy runs out of a
deadline, I'd much rather sleep on a couch than in a dorm.

------
tickle_me_elmo
This is a great idea but on first glance I'm confused how this ties in with
the messaging and reservation/order placement system on the main site. It
seems you can just watch a video but then you have to separately go to the
main site and again search for that listing in order to place a reservation
for it.

The other question I had about this is how costly is it to host your own
video? Or are they riding on top of some external video hosting service?

At the moment it seems Airbnb cherry picks the properties they want to promote
with video - they don't allow regular users to upload videos of their
properties to augment the images that they can already upload. Why not simply
allow everyone to upload videos? Is this a cost issue? Because the current
implementation creates an impression of unfairness - why promote only some
properties and not others?

